# How long do I wait



## Starbuck (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a plant that I'm trying to super crop by bending. I bent
it on the 25th. How long do I wait before starting the flowering stage?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 27, 2014)

Some say you can go straight away to flowering. Me personally, I like to give them about 3-5 days after doing any "high-stress" training like SC, top, or FIM to let them get over the initial shock before introducing the shock of flowering.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you! You guys are super nice!


----------

